# Umtausch PS3 60 GB Version Vertragsbruch ???



## Tsun (16. Januar 2009)

HAllo,
bin heute zu Game Stop gegang um mich zu erkundigen wie es mit dem Umtasuch Status meiner PS3 voran geht.
Der Verkäufer meinte das ich noch ungefähr 3 Wochen warten müsse.
DAs LAufwerk dieser besagten PS3 ist kaputt gegangen.
Das KAufdatum ist vom 07.04.07.
Also liege ich in der Gewährleistung.


Der Verkäufer meinte die Sony PS3 sollte wahrscheinlich von Sony gegen eine Neue 80 Gb version eingetauscht werden.

Da ich aber 599€ für die Konsole gezahlt habe, möchte ich das nicht.
Nach der Frage des VErkäufer´s Wieso ?
Antwortete ich das die 80 GB Version keine Abwärtskompatibilität hat.
Worauf der Verkäufer meinte das das nicht stimmen würde.
MAn könnte mit der PS3 80 GB VErsion auch PS2 spiele spielen.
Was anshceinend gelogen war.(Habe es bei einem Kumpel getestet)

Kann ich auf eine reparierte 60 GB Version pochen?. (steht ja im KAufvertrag) 

oder 

KAnn ich auf eine 80 GB Version pochen + Ausgleichszahlung.

Das Nacherfüllungsgesetz sagt ja :
"Der Anspruch auf Nacherfüllung kann aber auch ganz ausgeschlossen sein, etwa wenn die Reparatur nicht möglich ist und die Sache auch nicht ausgetauscht werden kann. Dann bleibt dem Käufer nur das Recht auf Rücktritt, Kaufpreisminderung oder Schadensersatz."



Da die Reparatur ausgeschlossen werden kann (da Sony keine Kosnolen mehr repariert.) könnte ich doch vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten und mein Geld zurückverlangen oder ?


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Januar 2009)

Das ist doch mal ein Fall.

Zunächst einmal. Schau kurz in meine Blogs rein zur Information hinsichtlich des Rückgabe- und Sachmangelrechts. > Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Pokerclock

Da sind verschiedene Stolpersteine, die so einfach nicht gelöst werden können.

*1. Die gesetzliche Gewährleistung nach den ersten 6 Monaten ab Kaufdatum.*

Du weist vielleicht, dass nach 6 Monaten ab Kaufdatum die Beweispflicht hinsichtlich des Sachmangels wechselt. Das bedeutet für dich, dass DU beweisen musst, dass der Mangel zum Kaufzeitpunkt bestanden hat. Das ist schwer bis unmöglich. Dass Sony jetzt dennoch einen Umtausch macht, ohne einen Beweis von dir zu bekommen ist Kulanz und mehr nicht. Was du aber nachgucken könntest wäre nach einer Garantieerklärung von Sony (Internet, Handbuch). Vielleicht steht da was interessantes drinne, was dir weiterhilft. Die gesetzliche Gewährleistung gilt NUR GEGENÜBER DEM HÄNDLER. Wenn, dann müsste der Händler dir eine neue 60GB Version besorgen, was unmöglich ist. (Mehr in Punkt 3)

*Vom Kauf zurücktreten*

Da ist vor allem erstmal das was hier im Blog steht wichtig > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...imal-nacherfuellung-dann-erst-ruecktritt.html

Bedeutet kurz gesagt, dass du jetzt (!) eine Frist setzen musst (ca. 2 Wochen) für eine Nacherfüllung oder Nachbesserung. Da du ja lieber die 60GB haben willst mach eine Nachbesserung. So kriegst du vielleicht eine 60GB Version (repariert). Kann der Händler das nicht, kannst du vom Vertrag zurücktreten. Bleibt aber noch das Problem der gewechselten Beweispflicht. Der Händler wird dann sagen, dass du den Sachmangel beweisen sollst. Und das wirst du nicht hinkriegen. Deswegen ist diese Möglichkeit ein Schuss ins Blaue.

*Ein Fall der Unmöglichkeit gemäß §275 BGB*

BGB - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis

Da die 60GB Version nicht mehr gebaut wird und soweit ich weiß, nicht mehr NEU erhältlich ist, wird das ein Fall des §275 BGB sein. Das bedeutet, dass der Händler von der Pflicht zu leisten frei kommt, wenn die Leistung (60GB Version der PS3 besorgen) unmöglich geworden ist.

Absatz 1 fällt dabei weg, weil die 60GB Version noch gebraucht zu bekommen ist für den Händler oder für jedermann

Absatz 2 wird der Knackpunkt sein. Dabei müsste das Besorgen der PS3 für den Händler unverhältnismäßig hohe Kosten verursachen, was hier nicht der Fall wäre, da die PS3 gebraucht für 500-600 € zu kriegen ist. Bedeutet der Händler hätte die Möglichkeit  eine PS3 60GB zu besorgen ohne, dass er unverhältnismäßig benachteiligt wird.

*ABER auch hier ist das Problem der Beweispflicht. Du brauchst unbedingt einen bewiesenen Sachmangel, der von Anfang an bestanden hat. Und den Beweis musst du erbringen.*

Übrigens das Zitat aus dem "Nacherfüllungsgesetz" existiert so nicht und ist nicht vollständig und der Form falsch.

Wenn du eine 80GB Version bekommst, ist das wohl Optimal.

Du könntest aber mit Hilfe eines Anwalts (geht ja nicht um wenig Geld) da weiter kommen. Ein beliebter Trick wäre da den Händler soweit zu bekommen, dass er den Sachmangel anerkennt und so den Beweis egalisiert. Damit wäre er dann weiterhin verpflichtet einen Ersatz für die 60GB zu besorgen und wenn er das über Ebay machen müsste. Eine Ausgleichszahlung wäre auch möglich und würde analog zum §441 BGB geschehen. Dann müsste nur noch bewiesen werden, dass die Fähigkeit der 60GB Version die PS2 Spiele abzuspielen ein wesentlicher Bestandteil ist. Das ist aber nicht schwer, weil deine PS3 soweit als Stückschuld gesehen werden kann (mittlerweile).


----------



## Tsun (16. Januar 2009)

ICh kann doch beweisen das der Fehler schon von Anfang vorliegt.
Es gibt mindestens 1000 Fälle wo das LW ausgefallen ist.
Außerdem hat mir der Händler bereits versichert ,das der Fehler bekannt ist und das dieser nicht auf mich zurückzuführen sei.(KAnn sogar einen ZEugen für dieses GEspräch benennen).
Somit hat er den Fehler ja schon eingeräumt.


----------

